#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > 4M - HydroStrad: Γενικά

## paktomenos

Νομίζω χρειάζεται και ένα θέμα για τους κατόχους του συγκεκριμένου πακέτου. 

Μετά την μετάβαση από το pisina στο hydrostrad, έχω συναντήσει άπειρα προβλήματα (κολλήματα), με αποτέλεσμα να επιστρέψω στο Pisina (ευτυχώς που το δίνουν ακόμη μαζί). Κανείς άλλος με παρόμοια προβλήματα, ή τρέχει απροβλημάτιστα σ' εσάς?

----------


## Evan

αφού έχεις το robot γιατί ασχολείσαι;

ΥΓ
καλώς ήρθες!

----------


## paktomenos

*@ Evan* : οι αρχικοί λόγοι που το πήρα ήταν καθαρά αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας. Είναι και δύσκολο θέμα οι πισίνες, αντί να παλεύω με το Χ robot, είπα να κάνω τη ζωή μου πιο εύκολη. Και από πλευράς δυνατοτήτων ανάλυσης δεν το έχω μετανιώσει. 

Το νέο interface όμως, ενώ είναι πολλά υποσχόμενο, είναι και πολύ προβληματικό. 

*@ Terry:* Απ ότι γνωρίζω όχι. Έχει κάποια  αυτοματοποίηση για εισαγωγή εδαφικών πιέσεων, αλλά μέχρι εκεί.

----------

